# Öl-Rechner



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

*Öl-Rechner*

was haltet ihr von dieser Kühlmethode? 

http://www.markusleonhardt.de/de/oelrechner.html


----------



## MrMorse (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Wem der Gestank von ranzigem Fett nix ausmacht...

Ansonsten:
 Gehört in die Kategorie: 'Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht'.


----------



## xrayde (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dieser Kühlmethode?
> 
> http://www.markusleonhardt.de/de/oelrechner.html


Sie ist in erster Linie uralt, nur zu Experimentierzwecken geeignet und nicht für die gute Stube, zudem das Öl mit der Zeit anfängt zu stinken und ev. ranzig wird(wenn es pflanzliches ist).

Aber auch die Kapillarkräfte sind nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn da auch nur der Hauch einer undichten Stelle ist(meist an den Kabelzuführungen), dann kriecht Dir das Öl dort mit der Zeit durch.

Außerdem kannste die HW später vergessen, die kriegst Du im Leben nicht mehr so sauber das Du sie anderen verkaufen könntest.

Fazit: lustig anzuschauen, ansonsten Nonsens .

Es gibt mittlerweile schon sehr gute Kühlmethoden um einen Rechner leise zu kühlen(große Passiv-KK's a la Scythe etc., oder Passiv-Wakü), der zudem wohnzimmertauglich ist und keine Sauerei veranstaltet.


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Da kann ich mich xray nur anschliessen, absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



xrayde schrieb:


> Aber auch die Kapillarkräfte sind nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn da auch nur der Hauch einer undichten Stelle ist(meist an den Kabelzuführungen), dann kriecht Dir das Öl dort mit der Zeit durch.



da Öl keine Elektrizität leitet, is das doch egal. Zumal die Festplatten und die optischen Laufwerke sich ja außerhalb des Öles befinden.


----------



## xrayde (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> da Öl keine Elektrizität leitet, is das doch egal. Zumal die Festplatten und die optischen Laufwerke sich ja außerhalb des Öles befinden.


Nur stinken tut es dann und ist schön glitschig, weil das Öl dann nach außen kriecht .

Ich hab schon Pics von solchen Teilen gesehen wo der ganze Rand um dieses Teil mit Zeitungen und Tüchern ausgelegt werden musste um das Öl aufzusaugen, na tolle Wurst.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Ich will mir ja so ein Ding auch gar nicht zulegen. 
Die Kühlleistung müsste doch aber recht gut sein. Wenn für eine ständige Umwälzung gesorgt ist.
Und wenn man die HD in eine Box verdammt ist diese Lösung Lautlos.


----------



## xrayde (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Sicher ist die Kühlung damit sehr gut.

Aber aufgrund obiger Einwände kann ich damit keine Kompromisse eingehen, da sind mir die aufgezählten Alternativen 100x lieber.


----------



## Masher (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

probiers mal mit benzin......bei einem Kurzschluss dürfts dann lustig werden^^


----------



## igoroff (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Hmm über die Kühlleistung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher......der hat zwar die Lüfter drinne gelassen aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich das Öl gut abkühlt, wenn es einfach in diesem Aquarium rumzirkuliert. Ich denke mal das Öl müsste so während der Betriebsdauer wärmer und wärmer werden.

Bei der WaKü wird die Wärme ja auch an einen Radiator aus Metall weitergegeben ^^.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



igoroff schrieb:


> Hmm über die Kühlleistung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher......der hat zwar die Lüfter drinne gelassen aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich das Öl gut abkühlt, wenn es einfach in diesem Aquarium rumzirkuliert. Ich denke mal das Öl müsste so während der Betriebsdauer wärmer und wärmer werden.


Wenn es zu warm wird kann man ein paar Pommes hineingeben, das entzieht dem Öl Energie.


----------



## besetzt (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn es zu warm wird kann man ein paar Pommes hineingeben, das entzieht dem Öl Energie.


----------



## igoroff (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Pommes heatpipes und ein Wiener-Schnitzelkühlblock das ist die Zukunft


----------



## hansi152 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn es zu warm wird kann man ein paar Pommes hineingeben, das entzieht dem Öl Energie.




So ne "News" war mal auf PCG/PCGH Main
Da hat ein Australier auch seinen PC mit Öl in so einer Alu-Pfanne "gekühlt"
Das ganze hat er auf den ofen gstellt und Chips reingemacht


----------



## Oliver (12. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Es ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Die Temperatur des Öls pendelt sich irgendwann ein, da Energie über das Glas-Aquarium an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben wird. Da das Öl nach einiger Zeit sehr unangenehm anfängt zu riechen, muss im Idealfall das Gehäuse luftdicht verschlossen werden. 

Durch die Kapillar-Wirkung wandert das Öl nach einiger Zeit in die Tastatur, Maus und alle anderen optischen Geräte, was nicht so sonderlich toll ist. Hardware-Wechsel könnten sich auch das ein oder andere Abenteuer bieten. Die Menge des benötigten Öls und somit der Preis sind auch nicht gerade zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

also bei dem öl, dass nach einiger zeit anfängt zu stinken, ist der kaufpreis sehr gering 

und das mit dem kriechen lässt sich auch verhindern, in dem man eben nicht kabel bis ins öl verlegt sondern z.b. mit verlängerungen bis über die oberfläche arbeitet, die kabel zwischendurch abisoliert und wo eingklebt, sie wirklich eng zusammenklemmt (klappt nur bei solidem leider - aber was besseres hat man im pc eh selten),...

von daher kann ich xrayde nur zustimmen: es ist eine funktionierende möglichkeit, aber es gibt deutlich weniger aufwendige alternativen.

einziger sinnvolle einsatzzweck sind in meinen augen bereiche, in denen es keine alternativen gibt (netzteile - das wars) und wo wenig anschlüsse, kein hardwarewechsel,... aber absolut 0db erforderlich sind - also n heimserver aus alter hardware, für die eine wasserkühlung zu aufwendig und teuer werden würde.
aber auch letzteres gilt nur, wenn man günstig an brauchbares öl rankommt.
(was dann jeweils eine definitionssache ist - speiseöl stinkt und ist einfach zu bekommen, ist aber billig. kohlenwasserstoffe sind bezahlbar und auch noch relativ einfach zu bekommen, aber brennbar. silkionöle sind kaum zu bekommen und schweine teuer. trotzdem gibts leute, die mit dem einen oder anderem ihr optimum gefunden haben)


----------



## chuchuchu (15. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



Destructor12 schrieb:


> probiers mal mit benzin......bei einem Kurzschluss dürfts dann lustig werden^^



da passiert nix benzin ist nur im gasförmigen zustand entzündlisch xD
oder hast du schon mal brennendes flüssigbenzin gesehn?

ey tolle sache als nächstes komm i-son depp der meint seine hardware in bezin zu legen xD...nach einem jahr hat sich dann das PCB aufgelöst xDDD


----------



## danone (15. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

an der oberfläche des benzins kanns sehr wohl brennen durch das permanente vergasen des benzins.  nur wird der funke nicht bis zur oberföche kommen....

das sollte doch mal jemand genauer testen, denke ich mal

lol


----------



## chuchuchu (15. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*



danone schrieb:


> an der oberfläche des benzins kanns sehr wohl brennen durch das permanente vergasen des benzins.  nur wird der funke nicht bis zur oberföche kommen....
> 
> das sollte doch mal jemand genauer testen, denke ich mal
> 
> lol



--->genau das meine ich (habs glaub falsch formuliert)

ja bin gleicher meinung


----------



## Janny (20. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Find ich eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, es gab doch irgendwo schonmal nen bericht da wars aber ein kleines Fas wo alles drin war, dan richt man den Sch*** auch nicht, und sieht auch noch gut aus. aber fürn alltag seh ich da kein sinn.

Lg


----------



## Klafert (20. November 2007)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

es nimmt die wäre auf

und wenn man aussen irgendwo kjühlfläechen einarbeitet gehts auch wohl aber so


naja wasser ist imemr gut


----------



## twack3r (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Hallo beisammen,

bin neu auf diesem Forum, und habe mich vor allem registriert, um ein paar Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge für mein nächstes Projekt zu bekommen. Ich benutze seit Jahren Wasserkühlung als Lösung für meine Komponenten, und bin damit bisher auch immer sehr gut gefahren. Allerdings will ich jetzt einfach mal ein neue Aufgabe, und werde mir deshalb einen Mineralöl PC bauen.
Was bereits zum Preis von solchem Öl gesagt wurde stimmt, das ist unglaublich teuer und sehr schwer zu bekommen. Ich wurde letztendlich bei einem Hydraulikspezialisten aus Kassel fündig, der hat nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich ihm erzählt habe, wozu ich 30L medical grade white mineral oil brauche. 
Ich werde mir einen Custom Case aus Plexiglass bauen, in dem alle zu kühlenden Komponenten ins Minerölbad kommen, und alle beweglichen Teil, sowie das Natzteil sauber in das Gehäuse gesetzt werden. Mehrere 120mm Papst Lüfter werden and strategisch sinvollen Orten im Bad für einen ordentlichen 'oil-flow' sorgen. Das Öl wird dann durch eine Pumpe in einen großen Aussenradiator gepumpt. Der Sinn dabei ist natürlich das derselbe absolut passiv kühlt, also habe ich mich für dieses Modell entschieden: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1145_Watercool-MO-RA-2-Pro.html
Möglichweise kommt auch noch ein chiller aus dem Aquarienbedarf zum Zuge, allerdings erst, wenn die so vorgeschlagen Kühllösung nicht das erreicht was mir vorschwebt.
Zunächst werde ich natürlich nur alte Hardware benutzen, um zu sehen, wie sich da ganze über etwa 1 Monat bei Dauerbetrieb unter Vollast verhält, aber eventuell werde ich dann auch mein momentanes System dort hineinsetzen.

Ich bräuchte noch Vorschläge für eine starke Pumpe sowie das Schlauchmaterial, das ich verwenden sollte, freue mich sehr über Anregungen und Vorschläge.

LG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

und ich freue mich schon auf Bilder


----------



## mhe306428 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

also ja ich weiß ja nicht ob das eine gute idee ist ich glaub das deine hardware da bald nimmer mitspielt, aber ich glaub benzin würde da nicht so arg sein, aber naja ich mags mit meinem pc auf jeden fall ned ausprobieren ja und eine funke sollte halt nicht bis an die oberfläche kommen ^^


----------



## Nobsen (27. März 2008)

*AW: Öl-Rechner*

Hi Leute, hier mal ein link zum thema mineralöl pc.


Hab ich von dieser Seite.

Immer wieder nett an zu sehen.

greets


Nobsen

PS: Sehe grad das es die links auch in dem mineral öl thread weiter unten gibt, sorry


----------

